# Your OC's Species?



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 16, 2017)

Forgive me if somebody else asked this question before, but in something of a follow-up to yesterday's thread, I thought that I'd ask you fellas another question. And, that question would be, how did you chose your fursona's species? My answer is because I love canines. Originally, I thought I should be a wolf, and I actually got that as my spirit animal on an online quiz I took, but wolves tend to be too strong and decisive characters for me. Therefore, I chose their smaller, quieter, somewhat cat-like, more down-to-earth cousin. I am of course, referring to the red fox! How 'bout the rest of you?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 16, 2017)

Fursona's a black wolf.

Reason? I love wolves, and they have a lot of traits, instincts and behaviour patterns I like.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Fursona's a black wolf.
> 
> Reason? I love wolves, and they have a lot of traits, instincts and behaviour patterns I like.


Oh, cool. That's sort of like my reasoning. Although, for me, it's more about personal perception than said animal's psychology. To be honest, I really don't know how foxes really act, besides the obvious canine traits they possess.


----------



## TheRealKingKoopa (Apr 16, 2017)

I have two fursonas: the first is a Zoroark that I only really chose because I made a cool picture of him and developed a cool backstory from there.

My other one, though, which is still kind of a work-in-progress, is a gryphon. She started off as a hawk, but I was struggling with how to incorporate the wings; I didn't like how either way of doing wings would look, so I changed her to a species that absolutely would have the wings-on-back style (and the body of a mammal at that; much easier to work with). Plus, gryphons are cool. :3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 16, 2017)

TheRealKingKoopa said:


> I have two fursonas: the first is a Zoroark that I only really chose because I made a cool picture of him and developed a cool backstory from there.
> 
> My other one, though, which is still kind of a work-in-progress, is a gryphon. She started off as a hawk, but I was struggling with how to incorporate the wings; I didn't like how either way of doing wings would look, so I changed her to a species that absolutely would have the wings-on-back style (and the body of a mammal at that; much easier to work with). Plus, gryphons are cool. :3


This is unrelated to everything, but I love your cool 8-Bit sprite of Zoarark! That's probably how it could've looked on Gold & Silver.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 16, 2017)

I am a weather nerd, but entomology is the kid side of myself. I love insects (and various arthropods, don't forget them).

My first sona was originally a cat, but I felt it was just a sloppy choice (though it was well thought out). I decided to go all hipster and choose the most obscure part of the fandom; bugs. Contemplated for months without much effort.

Basically went like this:

Jumping spider? No.
Hoverfly? No.
Click beetle? No.
Sandfly? No.

Finally decided to find something I didn't know, and I found robber flies. Since there are many species, I just took some common traits I liked and basically made my own, those being:

Big
Fuzzy
Strong


I eventually settled on a personality which appropriately fitted the name of this family of flies, that being mischievous, greedy, and sarcastic. It's a lot easier to apply a personality to something which has almost none in the first place (many insects are basically just biological robots :/ )


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 16, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I am a weather nerd, but entomology is the kid side of myself. I love insects (and various arthropods, don't forget them).
> 
> My first sona was originally a cat, but I felt it was just a sloppy choice (though it was well thought out). I decided to go all hipster and choose the most obscure part of the fandom; bugs. Contemplated for months without much effort.
> 
> ...


Hmm... Intersting. That resembles my process. I've always had an affinity (and an attraction) to canines, so obviously, I had to be one, too. I ended up picking the fox, for the reasons I listed above.


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm an alien.
I didn't really feel a specific affinity for any actual animals. Plus I love me some good classic UFO stories.


----------



## msgrandpabacon (Apr 16, 2017)

Back in the days of my weeaboo phase I made my (now) secondary sona, Koori. She was a white wolf with various blue spots for shits and gigs. Why a wolf? My friends were doing wolves and they were cool so I wanted to be cool too.
After giving it a little thought, I decided my primary sona would be a a badger. Badgers can be seen as cute, but are actually quite vicious when provoked.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 16, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> I'm an alien.
> I didn't really feel a specific affinity for any actual animals. Plus I love me some good classic UFO stories.


I love me some good old American scifi horror/mystery. The blur haired invader! I guess I'd be like the sasquatch or mothman. The mysterious fly man!


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 16, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I guess I'd be like the sasquatch or mothman. The mysterious fly man!


Honestly I always lowkey wondered why we call him the mothman when he's more bird-ish than mothlike


----------



## Yvvki (Apr 16, 2017)

I choose a Red Panda because it just seemed to fit me. Heat sensitive, nocturnal and sleeps a lot and very curious. Get's scared easily, cute when mad.... Smart... Cuddly...goofy. xD


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 16, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> I choose a Red Panda because it just seemed to fit me. Heat sensitive, nocturnal and sleeps a lot and very curious. Get's scared easily, cute when mad.... Smart... Cuddly...


Oh, hi, Yvvki!  You know, I sometimes considered making my fursona a red panda, but I just can't avoid the allure of canines!


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 16, 2017)

Ttraco.


----------



## Rant (Apr 16, 2017)

Fotter (fox/otter) & Pheodra  (phoenix/dragon)

Basically Rayly, the fotter, is the more playful side. My first fursona was a maned wolf, but at the time nobody knew or cared and just considered me a fox. I was a kitsune for a bit too. 

Aldinatch is my oldest fursona, she's the stronge independent bitch I can't be be. Plus fire is cool


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 16, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> I choose a Red Panda because it just seemed to fit me. Heat sensitive, nocturnal and sleeps a lot and very curious. Get's scared easily, cute when mad.... Smart... Cuddly...goofy. xD


Get me a stretcher, their cuteness has melted my spine.


----------



## Yvvki (Apr 16, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh, hi, Yvvki!  You know, I sometimes considered making my fursona a red panda, but I just can't avoid the allure of canines!


I have another character, she's a Maned Wolf. I think you might like that animal. It's not an actual wolf, but it's own creature. n.n
\


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 16, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> I have another character, she's a Maned Wolf. I think you might like that animal. It's not an actual wolf, but it's own creature. n.n


Looks very foxy! <3


----------



## Yvvki (Apr 17, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Get me a stretcher, their cuteness has melted my spine.


lol


----------



## Yvvki (Apr 17, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Looks very foxy! <3


it's not a fox though. aha. Very pretty animal though.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 17, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> it's not a fox though. aha. Very pretty animal though.


I mean, it's way to big to be a fox. I was sort of saying its colors look foxy! Fox-like, that is.


----------



## Yvvki (Apr 17, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I mean, it's way to big to be a fox. I was sort of saying its colors look foxy! Fox-like, that is.


OH! lol derp. 
Sorry! I understand what you mean now. x3

Yea it's very red ;v;


----------



## KeazerG (Apr 17, 2017)

My fursona is a Cow! I tried to go with an animal that has the 'fat' stigma attached to it,since that's been a problem in my life tbh! and I figured that cows are super cute and anthro cows have a LOT of potential c: also,my other main OC is a bunny I once had a dream about. I'm also considering creating a possum OC soon. or maybe a raccoon!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 17, 2017)

My sona is a rabbit. Just a garden-variety cottontail, really.

Why a rabbit? Short answer: I think I'm most like a rabbit.

Long answer: when I was younger, I used to be really into wolves. Crazy obsession for a long time. Wolf characters everywhere, nonstop. Now that I'm older, I don't think the wolf fits me. I'm pretty small and kind of timid, so a bunny seemed like a better fit. Not to mention, I want a character trying to break away from timidness and I think that'd be an interesting thing for a bunny to try to do.

That's the story. I don't have any other ideas outside my comic. For my comic, I have a mix of human, anthro, and monster characters. It's a huge cast that nobody would want a list of here. I'm already going on long enough.


----------



## Zenoth (Apr 17, 2017)

My sona is a chipfox (fox chipmunk hybrid) 
Couldn't decide between my two favorite animals so kinda mashed em together. It's basically a fox with a oversized extra floofy chipmunk tail and might be the only one of it's kind


----------



## Yvvki (Apr 17, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> My sona is a chipfox (fox chipmunk hybrid)
> Couldn't decide between my two favorite animals so kinda mashed em together. It's basically a fox with a oversized extra floofy chipmunk tail and might be the only one of it's kind


That's a really interesting idea. n.n


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 17, 2017)

I have quite a few other proto-fursona species, but I chose to be primarily a red fox because I would always relate to them, in real life and in fiction (especially cartoons). In real life they're kind of shy but quick thinking and a little hyper. In fiction they're usually quite intelligent but also sarcastic and with a dry sense of humour. All these things just ring a bell with me. Oh, and red is my favourite colour



Yvvki said:


> it's not a fox though. aha. Very pretty animal though.



Oooh, maned wolf! I had a huge obsession with them a few years back, to the point that I used a jumbled up version of its nickname 'fox-on-stilts'  as my Deviantart name. I now regret that, but I still really like them


----------



## Kiron Drake (Apr 17, 2017)

My Fursona is that of a Dracophyn (Dragon + Gryphon Hybrid).
6' tall, red scales with blue highlighted stripes along the shoulder, Angle style wings with iridescent purple on the bottom fringe of the feathers. His legs are wholly avian  and his muzzle is more like a beak with teeth. The talons on his hand are not retractable, and his scales are softer than they look, feeling more like fish scales then dragon scales. Kiron is also much thinner and not as muscular as a normal dragon, his frame light weight and his bones hollow.


----------



## Zenoth (Apr 17, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> That's a really interesting idea. n.n


Thank you ^^


----------



## Yvvki (Apr 17, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I have quite a few other proto-fursona species, but I chose to be primarily a red fox because I would always relate to them, in real life and in fiction (especially cartoons). In real life they're kind of shy but quick thinking and a little hyper. In fiction they're usually quite intelligent but also sarcastic and with a dry sense of humour. All these things just ring a bell with me. Oh, and red is my favourite colour
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, maned wolf! I had a huge obsession with them a few years back, to the point that I used a jumbled up version of its nickname 'fox-on-stilts'  as my Deviantart name. I now regret that, but I still really like them


Oh neat haha. It's always fun to meet people who know they exist since they are so out there. haha


----------



## Yvvki (Apr 17, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Thank you ^^


Mnhm! I thought about that as well but when I thought more about it I decided that i'm better off as something that is more my personality/looks then my two favorite animals. I love cheetahs and birds. ;v;


----------



## Zenoth (Apr 17, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Mnhm! I thought about that as well but when I thought more about it I decided that i'm better off as something that is more my personality/looks then my two favorite animals. I love cheetahs and birds. ;v;


A winged and plumed cheetah could be pretty epic though ^^.   There are definetly some personality traits / charactaristics in both foxes and chipmunks that I can relate to, such as being slow to approach people but next to impossible to get rid of once friendship is formed. And of course being an insomniac, the nocturnal aspect is super relatable as well.


----------



## Yvvki (Apr 17, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> A winged and plumed cheetah could be pretty epic though ^^.   There are definetly some personality traits / charactaristics in both foxes and chipmunks that I can relate to, such as being slow to approach people but next to impossible to get rid of once friendship is formed. And of course being an insomniac, the nocturnal aspect is super relatable as well.


I see what you're saying but I don't want to be some super overly amazing species. Aha... Too much pressure to keep looking interesting in front of others. >.<


----------



## Leo.exe (Apr 17, 2017)

Im typically a mewtwo-slowpoke hybrid with unown "?" Eyes.


----------



## nunyakibby (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm just a panda tbh ;w;


----------



## gillyflower (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm very new to this, but I chose a bat because they're often painted as evil but really theyre very vulnerable and cute. Plus they are fuzzy so that's nice!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 19, 2017)

I have a lot of menageries of hybrid freakshows that I employ multiple species on (Projecting my love of certain species and making new things)

One of my top faves: Quintessence "Quinn" Aether, who is a cat-horny toad-bearded dragon, has scale and fur, and has the ability to shoot blood out of her eyes

Zephyr, a civet (a cross between the Malaysian and African types)

Hadley Makara, a capricabbit (rabbit and capricorn; which is a mythological creature mixed with goat and fish)

Spry the ferrox; Because I liked the FA hybrid mascot to try toying with my own

My sona Vance, a wolf/avian hybrid (Gryphon vulture, to be exact)

Azazel Curium, a foxbat/goat hybrid

Langley, a manatee

Ivoryshard-because I needed a dragon

...and two Ive yet to develop A wolf/spider (wolf spider with wolf traits, haha!), and a dragon/dragonfly (you know!)

...I want to anthropomorphize microorganisms like the paramecium and the tardigrade because they fascinate me


----------



## Xaroin (Apr 19, 2017)

Western Ice Dragon
Reason, shit ton of symbolism I'm not getting into + I like dragons


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 19, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> Western Ice Dragon
> Reason, shit ton of symbolism I'm not getting into + I like dragons


Ice dragons are the best dragons! <3


----------



## Dongding (Apr 19, 2017)

Androgynous sheep in a wolf fursuit.

No gender or sexuality; and I get to pick 2 species that way!


----------



## Royn (Apr 19, 2017)

Wasnt a choice per se.  Family called me "Otter". It most instantly stuck because show many Otterlike attributes.  Later found out about and did choose Sergal.  According to the word on them they match well too.  Southern Sergal specifically.  Physically actually built rather like a Southern Sergal.   SO!  Ottergal, really.


----------



## mox7 (Apr 19, 2017)

Main one's a cow, because I like cows. I don't really relate to carnivorous creatures.

I also have a Basking Shark character:





Dopey large fish that are a lot like whales.

Finally a Greater-Sage Grouse, because I find the males peculiar, and a feral black bear I rarely use. My friends tell me I'm grumpy like a bear so it spiraled from there. Like I said above, I don't relate that much with carnivores, though I do like black bears.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 19, 2017)

Royn said:


> Wasnt a choice per se.  Family called me "Otter". It most instantly stuck because show many Otterlike attributes.  Later found out about and did choose Sergal.  According to the word on them they match well too.  Southern Sergal specifically.  Physically actually built rather like a Southern Sergal.   SO!  Ottergal, really.





I used to be called a 'ham' all the time. I'm glad it didn't stick, otherwise I'd be a pig named after its own cut of flesh.


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Apr 19, 2017)

mine is a red panda I just like how they act and they cute


----------



## ToddTheMutt (Apr 20, 2017)

To be honest, my character does not have a set species. Mutt is like his name, a mutt. In the very beginning he was supposed to be a dog + fox mix of some sort, but he ended up just being his own thing. He has the basic canine body, with a very abnormally long tail (this was made for fursuit purposes, I want to be able to hug and snuggle dat tail) and long fennec like ears, though one is floppy and for that reason I guess he ended up qualifying as a mutt. Size-wise I guess he would be around the size of a silver fox, so a medium sized creature.  And, to add in with all of that, he has very dark grey coloured scleras and a pair of tiny wings that are really totally useless. 

I guess my choice for a canine character was related to drawing style, plus, I have always adored foxes and those long snout canines, like wolves, Collies, Borzois, jackals and the alike ^^ That and long fluffy ears.


----------



## Pachi-owo (Apr 20, 2017)

My fursona is a brown raccoon with a little of red panda. owoU

I choose a raccoon because is a animal cute, funny, intelligent and adaptable.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 20, 2017)

Pachi-owo said:


> My fursona is a brown raccoon with a little of red panda. owoU
> 
> I choose a raccoon because is a animal cute, funny, intelligent and adaptable.


Interesting. Red pandas look sorta like red raccoons. :3


----------



## Cosplay_dawn (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm a big fan of BeastCub. I don't remember the bird, but she offered a artistic liberty fursuit of a wolf with the markings of a bird. I really liked that idea, and I was like "I wonder what a cat would look like with the markings of an Oreole..." So I doodled it, and fell in love. :3 That doodle is now my fursona.


----------



## B-Ghez (Apr 21, 2017)

My fursona is Polar bear 
cause you know I like WBB's Ice bear to be honest i'm actually student of culinary art, just like ice bear he is great chef and skillfull, even thou im not that skillfull


----------



## FatPandaLuke (Apr 21, 2017)

My sona, if you can't tell already is a Panda, I chose a Panda because they very closely represent me and felt like I could easily put myself into him!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 21, 2017)

FatPandaLuke said:


> My sona, if you can't tell already is a Panda, I chose a Panda because they very closely represent me and felt like I could easily put myself into him!


Kewl! I think I said this in the initial thread post, but I chose foxes because I <3 them so much!


----------



## xofrats (Apr 21, 2017)

My fursona is a ring-tailed cat.
It have all the trait I image I would have: Small, big ears, brown colours, a tail with rings.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 21, 2017)

Batto. Not pipistrelle, ironically enough.


----------



## Alstren (Apr 22, 2017)

A wingless raven similar in appearance to a kenku from D&D.

Fun fact the mech in my avatar is also called a raven.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 23, 2017)

D&D bronze dragon.

Inquisitive and fascinated by warfare, among other traits.


----------



## juiceboxbunny (Apr 23, 2017)

Holland lop bunny.
Why? Because they are everything i wish i could be. Small and adorable. Not big and clunky like me. ;_;


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 23, 2017)

juiceboxbunny said:


> Holland lop bunny.
> Why? Because they are everything i wish i could be. Small and adorable. Not big and clunky like me. ;_;




"clunky"

That sounds like... *robot* speak.

We've found an imposter!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 23, 2017)

Golden eagle


----------



## juiceboxbunny (Apr 23, 2017)

Oh no! I've been found out.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 23, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> "clunky"
> 
> That sounds like... *robot* speak.
> 
> We've found an imposter!


----------



## juiceboxbunny (Apr 23, 2017)

Beee booo boo beep


----------



## TheTwitchtail (Apr 24, 2017)

I chose a spotted hyena because they're fantastic, they have a pseudopenis, they have a matriarchy, they have incredibly teeth, their hair is the same color as mine, and they have spots, whereas I have freckles. They're also very social and intelligent. And cute as the dickens!


----------

